# Ordner ist freigegeben, zugriff wird verweigert



## JambaLaya114 (7. August 2010)

Hey Leute!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich will mir World of Warcraft von meinem alten PC  auf meinen neuen PC ziehen, leider ist der WoW-Ordner leer (Ich sehe  ihn übers Netzwerk, kann ihn auch ziehen nur ist dieser dann leer) wenn  ich den Ordner dann öffnen will kommt die Nachricht "Sie können nicht  auf den Ordner nicht zugreifen, sie hhaben keine Rechte... wenden sie sich an den Berteiber des  Servers". 
Hab komplett D freigebenen, dann sogar noch mal den WoW-Ordner, dennoch  kein Erfolg. Alle anderen Datein kann ich ziehen und auch öffnen. Könnt  ihr mir da evtl. helfen? Ich selber hab kein Plan mehr was ich machen  könnte.

Ach ja... Netzwerk läuft über den Router. Ist des ein Problem?

mfg JambaLaya114


----------



## Bier (8. August 2010)

das problem hab ich auch immer.
aber wenn ich den ordner den ich verschiben möchte erst in den ordner C/users/öffentliche packe kann ich dann dort darauf zugreifen.

zu not neuinstallieren würd ich sagen


----------



## dot (8. August 2010)

Neben der Freigabe muessen auch die NTFS-Sicherheiten so eingestellt werden, so dass ein Zugriff moeglich ist (Order-Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit -> Zur Not "Jeder" mit mindestens Leserechten hinzufuegen).


----------



## Chron-O-John (16. August 2010)

Auch bei den Freigaben kannst noch "jeder" mit lesezugriff hinzufügen.


----------

